# Incontinence



## ricks (Oct 19, 2018)

We have a 16 wk female.
Every time she naps during the day, she wets the blanket she is on, not just a small amount,
But she can go for 6 hours at night.
We have had her to a specialist and they say she has an ectopic ureter,
Success rate for surgery is 50%.
With long term problems if surgery fails, 
Any ideas,
She is our second Vizsla and this is breaking our hearts


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do the odds go up, if the surgery is done when she is a little older? 
I had to look it up, so I don't have any answers.


----------



## ricks (Oct 19, 2018)

If they do the surgery and it fails, she may need a “shpinker “ pump and she will be on meds for ever


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How was this diagnosed? Was a radiograph with contrast done?

If not, get a second opinion based on a thorough diagnostic work up. If surgery is indicated go to a specialist, a vet surgeon..don't let your regular vet do it, there's probably a better chance of the outcome being positive if a specialist does the surgery.


----------



## ricks (Oct 19, 2018)

She was diagnosed using an ultrasound, 
We spoke with two surgeons ,, both could not give more than a 50/50 chance of success


----------

